# Η καμηλοπάρδαλη



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

Από σελίδα που υπερασπίζεται τον Δημιουργισμό:

Giraffes truly do stand out in a crowd. At the zoo or in their natural habitat of Central Africa, they tower above other beasts, and are the second largest land animals alive today (the African elephant is the largest). The length of the giraffe's neck has intrigued observers down through the years. 'How did the giraffe get its long neck?', some ask.

On witnessing a 3-meter (10 foot) shoulder high giraffe stretch its 2.5 meter (8 foot) neck to its limit, and then add almost another foot with its long grasping tongue for that seemingly out-of-reach branch high in an acacia tree, some might believe that the stretching process drove the growth process for the giraffe's neck. But really, is a giraffe capable of adding anything to its stature? 

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2009)

Δίκιο έχουν οι άνθρωποι. Είναι δυνατό το τερατόμορφο αυτό ζώο να είναι προϊόν εξελικτικής διαδικασίας; Δεν είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό και εύλογο ότι ο καλός Θεούλης μιλούσε στο τηλέφωνο και, καθώς σκιτσάριζε αφηρημένα, φιλοτέχνησε αυτό το τερατούργημα, αλλά μετά του καλάρεσε και είπε να στείλει ένα ζευγάρι να έχει ο Νώε να πορεύεται;


----------



## Elsa (Jun 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> φιλοτέχνησε αυτό το τερατούργημα



Θα αστειεύεστε...







τι θα πεις γι αυτό τότε;






ευτυχώς όμως, δεν πτοούνται:


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 15, 2009)

Δυστυχώς, το πρόβλημα με όσους δεν καταλαβαίνουν τον Δημιουργισμό ή τα Ιερά Κείμενα της ανθρωπότητας, είναι ότι τα προσεγγίζουν λίγο σαν κυριολεκτική ή μηχανική μετάφραση. Οπότε, δεν τους κατηγορώ που μετά, το αποτέλεσμα δεν διαβάζεται με τίποτα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 16, 2009)

Και τώρα θυμήθηκα και το πασίγνωστο ποιήμα του Μπλέηκ (βέβαια, τώρα πάμε σε τίγρη): 

Tyger Tyger, burning bright, 
In the forests of the night; 
What immortal hand or eye, 
Could frame thy fearful symmetry?​


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δίκιο έχουν οι άνθρωποι. Είναι δυνατό το τερατόμορφο αυτό ζώο να είναι προϊόν εξελικτικής διαδικασίας; Δεν είναι πολύ πιο πιθανό και εύλογο ότι ο καλός Θεούλης μιλούσε στο τηλέφωνο και, καθώς σκιτσάριζε αφηρημένα, φιλοτέχνησε αυτό το τερατούργημα, αλλά μετά του καλάρεσε και είπε να στείλει ένα ζευγάρι να έχει ο Νώε να πορεύεται;


 
Σύμφωνα με νεότερες, τεκμηριωμένες πληροφορίες, η καμηλοπάρδαλη ήταν αρχικά ένα ζώο κοντόχοντρο και κοντολαίμικο, όπως είναι σήμερα ο ιπποπόταμος*. Οι Ελ, που ήταν βέβαια παρόντες και κατά τη δημιουργία των ζώων, επειδή είχαν ήδη πλαστεί τέτοια άχαρα ζώα, τη θεώρησαν πλεονασμό και την έστειλαν στον Προκρούστη (στον οποίο καταφεύγουν ανελλιπώς έκτοτε για πάσα νόσο και πάσα μα..κία) για να τη συμμορφώσει λίγο. Ο Προκρούστης είχε μόλις επιστρέψει από τους Δελφούς όπου πήγε να επισκεφθεί τη φιλενάδα του Πυθία και βρισκόταν ακόμη υπό την επήρεια των αναθυμιάσεων (κοινώς ντουμάνια). Οπότε δεν ασχολήθηκε μόνο με το ύψος της, αλλά σε μια στιγμή καλλιτεχνικής έκλαμψης, τη χρωμάτισε κιόλας με το χαρακτηριστικό της παρδαλό μοτίβο. Έτσι προέκυψε η σημερινή της μορφή. 

*ο ιπποπόταμος ήταν στην αρχή ζώο ψηλό και παρδαλό (γαλάζιο-ροζ) με μακρύ λαιμό, κάτι που οι Ελ αρχικά παρέβλεψαν, παρά την απέραντη σοφία τους. Διαπιστώνοντας εκ των υστέρων ότι είχαν δύο πανομοιότυπα ζώα, έστειλαν και τον φουκαρά τον ιπποπόταμο στον Προκρούστη, ο οποίος τον σουλούπωσε στη μορφή που έχει σήμερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 16, 2009)

Ε, κι εσύ, μην τα περιπλέκεις. Φου, έκανε ο Θεός και μέσα σε μια μέρα, νάσου τα ζαρκάδια και οι γαζέλες να χοροπηδάνε πάνω στα πράσινα λιβάδια (που τα είχε φιάξει λίγες μέρες πιο πριν - με φου πάλι-). :)

Στα σοβαρά όμως τώρα, και αγνοώντας κάποια από τα φαιδρά στοιχεία ορισμένων ακραίων δημιουργιστών (π.χ. ότι η Γη είναι 10.000 ετών μόνο), συνειδητοποιεί κανείς πόσο μπροστά είναι ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός και η πανσπερμία στα βασικά τους tenets; Και πόσο πίσω είναι η εξέλιξη με τον cult χαρακτήρα και τη θρησκευτικότητα που τη χαρακτηρίζει;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός (με τη μορφή της πανσπερμίας ή της ντόπιας υλοποίησης) δεν χρησιμεύει γιατί προϋποθέτει δημιουργούς πιο περίπλοκους από τις περιπλοκότητες, άρα απλώς μεταθέτει το πρόβλημα!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 16, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ο ευφυής σχεδιασμός (με τη μορφή της πανσπερμίας ή της ντόπιας υλοποίησης) δεν χρησιμεύει γιατί προϋποθέτει δημιουργούς πιο περίπλοκους από τις περιπλοκότητες, άρα απλώς μεταθέτει το πρόβλημα!



Σαφέστατα! Αλλά αν πιστεύουμε ότι εκεί είναι η αλήθεια, εκεί δεν πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε;


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2009)

Μα η διατύπωσή μου δείχνει ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να βρίσκεται εκεί η αλήθεια. Ο Δημιουργός είναι εύκολο να είναι δημιούργημα του ανθρώπου. Ενώ, αν υποθέσουμε ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι δημιούργημα Δημιουργού, είτε επαναπαυόμαστε και σταματάμε να ερευνούμε την εξέλιξη, είτε αρχίζουμε να κοιτάζουμε τους κρίκους μιας ατέρμονης αλυσίδας μεταφυσικών δημιουργών. Ε, άσε καλύτερα να ερευνούμε την εξέλιξη — είναι πιο ενδιαφέρουσα επιστημονική άσκηση.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 16, 2009)

Μα λες ότι δεν *χρησιμεύει*. Είναι ζήτημα χρησιμότητας ή αλήθειας. Ή απλά, επανερχόμαστε στο the will to believe; 

Το αξίωμα του ευφυούς σχεδιασμού δεν ισοδυναμεί με επανάπαυση, ούτε με μεταφυσική αναζήτηση. Τα υπάρχοντα παρατηρησιακά δεδομένα μπορεί να ερμηνευθούν αλλιώς υπό διαφορετικές νοο-τροπίες και νοητικά/φιλοσοφικά πρίσματα. Αρκεί βέβαια, να θέλει κανείς να ψάξει και να κοιτάξει.

Εκτός κι αν η επιστήμη, φοβάται ότι θα χάσει τη δουλειά της (που δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς αυτό θα ήταν δυνατό, δεδομένου ότι η δημιουργία φαίνεται να είναι σχεδόν (; ) άπειρη και το ψάξιμο ατελείωτο).


----------

